# A fond farewell



## richalisoviejo (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to all for being so nice and kind. You all give great advice and I appreciate your kindness. It seems the girlfriend thinks I spend too much time in the Internet. Just wanted to say I appreciate all the great advice and keep up the good work!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, Rich, we hate to see you go...however I totally understand what your girlfriend is feeling about the internet! I was so addicted to the YAHOOgroups that I belonged to that it occupied most of my days. I finally had to quit cold turkey. I resigned from all of the groups except one (World Chelonian Trust). I stayed off for about 6 months then I heard about this forum. I'm slowly becoming addicted again, however its only the one group, so it doesn't take up so much time. Maybe you and she can work something out...when she's off getting her nails done, it can be your computer time???

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Apr 28, 2009)

On again Off again right? When you are off again.. come back! Or just cut back...


----------



## ZippyButter (Apr 28, 2009)

Rich, the stage of boyfriend/girlfriend will pass.....the next step will be marriage.....then familly......then....getting old together and along the way you will inherit lot of stresses, and you already have one of your hobbies to relax: TORTOISE FORUM. Just kidding, thank you for making this forum more lively for the past few weeks and sharing lot of your expertise about your field of work. I appreciate your openess and helpfullness and opinions. Perhaps, you could make a deal with your girlfriend about how much time you could spend on line at this forum, and match that with time speding with her on the weekend. Just being yourself, because I think that is the most important thing in life, don't let other take that away from you, in the end I think she will appreciate you for who you are, not whom she wants you to be. Good wishes to you.

Minh


----------



## Stazz (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes Rich thank you for making us have fun !!!!! I always loved coming to read you posts here, especially in the off topic chit chat ! 
It is not goodbye forever though, we will still see you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isa (Apr 29, 2009)

Rich
We will miss your stories and all your Off topic chit chat . 
I kind of understand you girlfriend because my fiance knows I am addicted to this forum and when he is waiting for me to start watching a movie and I am telling him "2 more seconds, I have to see something on the internet" and he knows I come here, I can tell he is thinking in is head "not again on the forum!!" but he knows that I learned everything I know about taking care of our Hermy on this forum and that I am still learning. 
As stace said, "it is not goodbye forever", come back once in a while


----------



## sendie (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't post a lot, but I do enjoy your posts so count me as one of the people who will miss you. Please check in from time to time


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 29, 2009)

I think that it's pretty awful that one person can boss another around like that...Rich, can't you make some deal with her about length of time??? We'll miss you...wow, he's already gone and his account is deleted...so he's not even reading any of this...wow...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow! I looked at Rich's profile and he's already gone! He asked to have his account closed. So I doubt he was able to read all the nice things you all had to say about him. I'm going to miss him. He started some pretty good conversations going in the off topic chit chat.

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Apr 29, 2009)

Great guy, very helpful to Terry and others, and nice conversation as well! But from one man to another Rich....Grow a pair! You joined this forum to enhance the life of your chosen pet that will out live you. People here on the forum will survive without you, but will your tortoise! You also want to get a Galapaos, that is a significant financial and time commitment. Time spent on the internet researching and enhancing the life of your pet cannot be considered wasted time, and those who think it is are selfish! Thats just my opinion.
Please don't take this the wrong way Rich, I would say the same thing if you were my brother or best friend.


----------



## Laura (Apr 29, 2009)

what a shame.. I thought he'd at least lurk around.. 
He will end up resenting her and it wont work out. On again off again.. something is missing in the relationship.. and its a shame.. 
Good luck guy!!!


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 29, 2009)

BYE, hope to see ya around


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I for one hope Rich at least lurks as a guest and sees all the nice things people said about him. I enjoyed his posts and will miss him. Perhaps in time we will hear from him again. Fingers crossed Hoping


----------



## terryo (Apr 29, 2009)

OH nooooooooooooooooooo....Rich...come back. This is so NOT fair.


----------



## desertsss (Apr 30, 2009)

Sad to hear you go rich...luckily my husband and I each have a forum we spend a lot of time on.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments. On again off again, most likely off for good this time and thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a good thing.


----------



## Candy (May 21, 2009)

Rich, didn't anyone ever tell you girlfriends are nice, but tortoises are forever.  Hope you're doing O.K.


----------



## Stazz (May 21, 2009)

I love that Candy !!! Welcome back Rich


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2009)

Welcome back Rich


----------



## Crazy1 (May 22, 2009)

Rich, so nice to have you back. *Moderation, Rich, Moderation.*  
But then thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s from someone who almost always jumps in with both feet then dog paddles fiercely


----------



## terryo (May 22, 2009)

I am soooooooooooo happy ro see you are back.


----------



## Laura (May 22, 2009)

He's baaaaaccckkkk!!!
I knew you wouldnt be able to stay away.. 
Hope you are doing ok..


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 22, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m doing fine. Thanks for asking. I knew the relationship wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t one to last. 

She does her yoga five days a week but hates it when I go to the gym. Like I should be waiting for her at home at her beck and call. One thing IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve learned relationships go both ways and you canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t change anyone.


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m doing fine. Thanks for asking. I knew the relationship wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t one to last.
> 
> She does her yoga five days a week but hates it when I go to the gym. Like I should be waiting for her at home at her beck and call. One thing IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve learned relationships go both ways and you canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t change anyone.



Sorry it did not work out . What you say is so true, a relationship goes both ways and you can't change anyone.


----------

